# Jack3d how long in system



## nath1

I was taking usp labs jack3d and found out that it was illegal as I'm tested in my sport by WADA.I stopped taking it around 3 weeks ago and I have been urine tested today.will it be out of my system by now.as I am a little worried.

Cheers


----------



## MrO2b

do you plan to still compete in the same fed which bans something you have taken?


----------



## sizar

why jacked is illegal .. it aint nothing but pre workout supp ?


----------



## Squirrel

http://www.wada-ama.org/Documents/World_Anti-Doping_Program/WADP-Prohibited-list/WADA_Prohibited_List_2010_EN.pdf

WADA 2010 Prohibited List.

Just had a quick scan through and can't find Jack3d or any of its ingredients listed as being prohibited by WADA?


----------



## Harry Sacks

sizar said:


> why jacked is illegal .. it aint nothing but pre workout supp ?


it has 3-Dimethylamylamine in it which give a false positive as it acts as a mild stimulant. i thought it was on the banned list but doesn't appear to be


----------



## Squirrel

Harry Sacks said:


> it has 3-Dimethylamylamine in it which give a false positive as it acts as a mild stimulant. i thought it was on the banned list but doesn't appear to be


Did a search on the list and can confirm it's not on there.


----------



## Harry Sacks

Squirrel said:


> Did a search on the list and can confirm it's not on there.


Yeah i did check, I must have been thinking of something else or getting it mixed up with something


----------



## nath1

\ said:


> it has 3-Dimethylamylamine in it which give a false positive as it acts as a mild stimulant. i thought it was on the banned list but doesn't appear to be


Y

Yes it's defiantly the

3-dimethylamylamine as I know some one who took it and got tested 3 weeks ago and failed that's y I stopped taking it about 3 weeks ago. But was tested yesterday will It be out of my system I am a little worried. Oh and is superpump250 ok under wada testing also.

Thank you if ney one can help


----------



## mickfootie

Even though Jack3d and it's ingredients are *not* on the WADA banned lists it is always down to the individual to get clearance for the use of *ANY* stimulants within tested sports.


----------



## gymjim

utter bull. YES, jack3d is on the wada list, 3-Dimethylamylamine, is spelt diffrent on the jacked container, it had 4 more letters in it for some reason.

you will get banned if your governing body test for stimulants.


----------



## mickfootie

Ruggersplayer said:


> utter bull. YES, jack3d is on the wada list, 3-Dimethylamylamine, is spelt diffrent on the jacked container, it had 4 more letters in it for some reason.
> 
> you will get banned if your governing body test for stimulants.


I have a tub of Jack3d in front of me and it isn't spelt any different.

The geranium extract is not as of yet on the WADA listings. It may well be introduced very soon however. The product that is on there is 4-methylhexan-2-amine (Geranamine) and not 1,3-Dimethylamylamine (Geranium).

*As i have stated however it is up to the individuals to get confirmation of what is allowed within their sports as most do not like the use of ANY stims as they are seen as performance enhancing.*


----------



## BillC

Got to say I love Jack3d better than T5's. Doing cardio post weights and have to force myself to slow down!! Not suprised it's banned.


----------



## gymjim

Right then, i no another guy who has been banned for taking jack3d. and he was only on jack3d. so here it goes.

1,3-Dimethylamylamine DOES not show on the wada list do u no why this is?

It is because on the wada list it is down as the STIMULANT.

DIMETHYLPENTYLAMINE another name for this stimulant is METHYLHEZANEAMINE!

so in hindesight, JACK3D should not be taken if your governing body of your sport is WADA. as you will fail a urine test down to a stimulant that is down as a diffrent name on the JACK3D containers.

To clarify this, give UKAD ( uk anti doping) a call. they will confirm this.


----------



## mickfootie

Ruggersplayer said:


> Right then, i no another guy who has been banned for taking jack3d. and he was only on jack3d. so here it goes.
> 
> 1,3-Dimethylamylamine DOES not show on the wada list do u no why this is?
> 
> It is because on the wada list it is down as the STIMULANT.
> 
> DIMETHYLPENTYLAMINE another name for this stimulant is METHYLHEZANEAMINE!
> 
> so in hindesight, JACK3D should not be taken if your governing body of your sport is WADA. as you will fail a urine test down to a stimulant that is down as a diffrent name on the JACK3D containers.
> 
> To clarify this, give UKAD ( uk anti doping) a call. they will confirm this.


This is the reason why you have to confirm what you can and cannot use when being in a sport that has testing as there are some very similar extracts banned and some are not.

EG - Geranamine is not approved by the FDA but Geranium Oil is. but the individual sporting bodies will have different views and so yet again it is up to the individuals to get approval or not.


----------



## gymjim

Totally agree, with that, but as i am saying if you are tested by wada for some reason you cannot find

1,3-Dimethylamylamine anywhere on the drugs website's. or even on

But DIMETHYLPENTYLAMIN which is the same just IT is spelt diffrent on the usp labs Jack3d container spelt diffrent ( might be due to being a american company?)

I dont no, but all in all, yes its up to you what u put into your body, just letting the world no, you will fail a drugs test on jack3d if your governing body are associated with WADA!


----------



## mickfootie

Ruggersplayer said:


> Totally agree, with that, but as i am saying if you are tested by wada for some reason you cannot find
> 
> 1,3-Dimethylamylamine anywhere on the drugs website's. or even on
> 
> But DIMETHYLPENTYLAMIN which is the same just IT is spelt diffrent on the usp labs Jack3d container spelt diffrent ( might be due to being a american company?)
> 
> I dont no, but all in all, yes its up to you what u put into your body, just letting the world no, you will fail a drugs test on jack3d if your governing body are associated with WADA!


Basically yes it is safe to say - *That if you are in a sport that has regular testing for stims/performance enhancing/anabolic supplements then you should avoid using these supplements all together.*


----------



## gymjim

AMEN!


----------



## gymjim

Whats your view on gaspari novedex xt?


----------



## mickfootie

Ruggersplayer said:


> AMEN!


What i was saying initially was that it isn't an illegal product and can be used safely by individuals that do not compete. As the start of this thread could have been interpretated as it being bad to use for all.


----------



## mickfootie

Ruggersplayer said:


> Whats your view on gaspari novedex xt?


I personally have never used it so really can't comment on how it works good or bad.


----------



## gymjim

ahh yes, i was just saying its illegal for use if subject to drug testing especially in sports!


----------



## henryv

Squirrel said:


> http://www.wada-ama.org/Documents/World_Anti-Doping_Program/WADP-Prohibited-list/WADA_Prohibited_List_2010_EN.pdf
> 
> WADA 2010 Prohibited List.
> 
> Just had a quick scan through and can't find Jack3d or any of its ingredients listed as being prohibited by WADA?


methylhexaneamine (dimethylpentylamine)



mickfootie said:


> I have a tub of Jack3d in front of me and it isn't spelt any different.
> 
> The geranium extract is not as of yet on the WADA listings. It may well be introduced very soon however. The product that is on there is 4-methylhexan-2-amine (Geranamine) and not 1,3-Dimethylamylamine (Geranium).


methylhexanamine

dimethylpentylamine

4-methylhexan-2-amine

Geranamine

1,3-Dimethylamylamine

^ all the same thing.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methylhexanamine


----------



## gymjim

Thanks henryv, knew i was right about the whole ingredients and spelling issues.


----------



## nath1

So what's every ones thoughts should it be out of my system by now I last took it over 3 weeks ago and was tested yesterday.I know I should have taken it but thought it was ok at the time and as soon as I realised I stopped taking it.

So what do you guys think should I be twitching or will it be out of my system


----------



## gymjim

I cannot see it being still in your system nath1, never heard of a stimulant in the system for over a few days only one i can think of is epherdrine which is 1-5 days!


----------



## aben

Nath your a bad man!


----------



## MrO2b

nath1 listen to your conscience mate.


----------

